# Envoi d'email programmé dans Mail



## flackou (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais pouvoir programmer l'envoi d'un mail avec Mail, c'est-à-dire demander à Mail d'envoyer mon courrier à la date et l'heure prévue par moi. 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment je peux faire? Ou d'un autre logiciel qui supporterait cette fonction?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Septembre 2007)

Dans Mail par d&#233;faut , non.
Par contre rien n'emp&#234;che de  proceder autrement , par un utilitaire 
ou m&#234;me un script combin&#233; &#224; ical (  evenement qui cal&#233; sur date d'envoi ,  lance le script d'envoi  de ce message) et ce via Applescript ou Automator selon l'OS

va voir par exemple sur ce sac &#224; utilitaires Mail  si y a pas un truc pour toi
http://www.hawkwings.net/plugins.htm


----------



## Guardian (18 Mai 2009)

Voici le lien que j'utilise : https://messagenda.eu
Salut


----------



## mac75015 (27 Novembre 2010)

Hello,

Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé http://www.differemail.com, un nouveau service gratuit qui me paraît vraiment simple :


Il n'y a pas d'installation d'utilisataire ni d'inscription en tout genre, il suffit simplement d'ajouter un suffixe à l'adresse du destinataire.

Par exemple john.do @ gmail.com.201012292054.fr.differemail.com

Très utile donc, quand on souhaite programmer l'envoi d'un email. 

Mac75015


----------



## quetzal (1 Avril 2011)

J'ai trouvé ce sujet, et la dernière réponse me parait intéressante. Je vais la tester.

Ca a l'air sympa ta solution differemail. Sais-tu si tes destinataires voient une différence avec un email normal (dans l'adresse envoyée) ?

Autre question / suggestion : ce serait sympa d'automatiser un petit script pour remplir semi-automatiquement la partie date .aaaammjjhhmm. avec des choix pré-programmés, comme "ce soir, demain, lundi matin", etc.

Ca doit être possible, comme c'est simplement du texte. 

Quelqu'un veut-il se lancer ?


----------



## iBakarorea (3 Octobre 2012)

mac75015 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé http://www.differemail.com, un nouveau service gratuit qui me paraît vraiment simple :
> 
> ...



Merci. Ca marche très bien


----------



## chaudard (18 Juin 2014)

Salut,
Petit déterrage de post...

J'ai trouvé ceci ;
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=336009
qui parle d'une solution avec automator... mais 2 questions;

Comment dans iCal je crée mon événement qui va lancer l'action automator
"Send outgoing messages"

Comment placer mes messages dans boîte d'envoi sans qu'il ne s'envoie...
Commande+S les placent dans brouillons et pas dans boite d'envoi...

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2014)

tout ca est très daté
plusieurs années , à l'echelle informatique c'est énorme
depuis beaucoup de choses ont évolué

quel OS utilisé en 2014?
quel service email?
(certains ont des scripts  ou plugs in pour ca)


----------



## chaudard (19 Juin 2014)

Salut,

Je suis sous Maverick et j'ai mail 7.3

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2014)

quel email?
(chez qui)


----------



## chaudard (25 Juin 2014)

Quel email ?!

Je veux planifier n'importe quels mails... ?!


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2014)

certes mais le service peut compter car certains services ont DEJA des scripts ou plugs pour ca
( en ligne)


----------

